# timing the two-cylinder john deere



## qwertyuiop (Apr 9, 2016)

hello,as you already know i'm new here..and i hope someone can help me with a tech problem.I have a 420 john deere crawler that spun a bearing,,well after getting into this way more then i wanted ,head rebuilt,oil pump,bearings,and some other misc.. problems,lol you all already been down this road.I can't get the timing right on this thing.The manual i have says to mesh gears with oil pump and cam with the d/c in timing window but then says when i put distributor in it should be on the spark indication so i'm a bit confused there,also when they say they refer to the narrow side of the distributor drive gear being to the "outside" of the tractor does that mean the track side or block side...well that's my dilema any help would be awesome before i pull out the rest of my hair


----------



## qwertyuiop (Apr 9, 2016)

its running...yeah...on to the next piece of the puzzle


----------

